# WW magazines



## RobH2 (May 11, 2008)

I'm always tempted to buy WW magazines but I tell myself that I can find all the info I need on the net or in books and so I usually don't buy them. Occassional I ignore my sensibilities and buy one anyways. Today I picked up Popular WW's May edition I believe and I definitely gleaned some valuable info. Whether or not I remember it when the time comes to use it remains to be seen however.

Anyway, the reason for my post… I had some difficulty picking out an issue; so many choices! I ended up with Pop WW because it had an article about bandsaws which related well with me since I recently purchased my first. But my question for you LJ's with WW mag experience is:

Which, if you could only pick one, WW magazine would you have delivered if you were stranded on a desert island?

(Of course there would be a fully stocked shop on said island so you would have use for this reading material. And no you can't get the delivery guy/gal to help you escape because they are simply evil and profit somehow off of your subscription.)


----------



## GaryK (Jun 25, 2007)

FWW


----------



## moonroc (Apr 21, 2008)

Survival Woodworking and Fine Fire Building


----------



## ND2ELK (Jan 25, 2008)

Hi Rob

I subscribe to Fine Woodworking on the internet. It is a little cheaper and I can read back articles. I have had it for two years now and really enjoy it.

God Bless
tom


----------



## RobH2 (May 11, 2008)

A little searching around and I found a similar post …
http://lumberjocks.com/topics/2723

This topic has been done … seems the majority recommend FWW. Some however mention that they found some of the projects within a tad intimidating. Perhaps I should just be asking what magazine you would recommend to a beginning woodworker?

Tom, I appreciate the value of FWW online as you get access to all the back issues, however I'm leaning to subscribe to a hardcopy; something I can take anywhere you know.

Richard, Funny response to my attempt at a humourous post; but I do ask my question seriously and would like to know what you seriously recommend. Thanks. Seriously


----------



## GaryK (Jun 25, 2007)

I have every issue of FWW from day one and I think they are a great reference. With them I don't need all the compilation books they put out, since they are just the magazine articles in one place.

You can find back issues in ebay pretty cheap also.


----------



## jcees (Dec 31, 2007)

I've been a consistent subscriber to FWW for over fifteen years. I have in the past subscribed to ALL of them at one time or another. Right now, I also subscribe to Pop Wood, Woodwork and ShopNotes. Each one serves a different niche. And I still check the others out on the newsstand monthly. I just don't always take them home.

always,
J.C.


----------



## marcb (May 5, 2008)

Popular Woodworking is pretty good. I also like Woodworking Magazine and Shopnotes definitely is an occasional pickup.

Fine Woodworking is nice as well.


----------



## motthunter (Dec 31, 2007)

i like FWW and wood


----------



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

I subscribe to Woodsmith and Wood.


----------



## Steelmum (Jul 21, 2007)

Wood magazine is my favorite.


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

Woodworkers Journal is another good one to check out.


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

I have been getting Woodsmith and recently subscribed to Woodcraft.

Lew


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

I tried WoodCraft magazine when it first came out , but there were at least twice as many ads as there were woodworking projects or info articles….Presently subscribing to WOOD and * Woodworking Magazine*.

....W.M. is Now available to subscribe to online AND absolutely NO ads , just woodworking skills !!! LOVE W.M. and I don't have to hunt it down any more at various bookstores….it's sent directly to my home : ) Also if I can't wait for the book to arrive , I can download the issues online as part of my subscription ; )


----------



## brownkm (Feb 9, 2008)

I'm with Dusty - Woodworking Magazine is great, and the no-ads policy ensures I'm reading about techniques to improve my woodworking, not reading ads for stuff I don't really need to buy. The list of stuff I want to buy is long enough already!


----------



## Yettiman (Mar 2, 2008)

Hi,

Living in the Uk, I go for Furniture ans Cabinet making, excellent mag, and subscribe to FWW on the net.

Both very good, very infomative.

I love my mags, the Internet is a lot cheaper, but my laptop would not fare too well in the workshop, and you need something to do while the glue drys and the coffee is still hot


----------



## Taigert (Nov 20, 2007)

Fine woodworking would be my choice


----------



## DanM (Mar 30, 2008)

One of the Rocklers in the area sells passed-date magazines for $1 each, which is a convenient/inexpensive way to sample a few. One thing I've noted about several is they'll frequently have what appears to be an interesting article listed on the front, but when you page to the piece, it turns out to be an ad. For example, a recent "Wood" magazine had on the cover "Trick out your table saw for peak precision". When you go to the page though, it's a "Special advertising section" from Delta . Similarly, "Woodworker's Journal" had a cover announcing "Jig-based joinery: work super-fast and accurately". The "article" turns out to be an ad for General Tools' "E-Z Dowel" & "E-Z Jointer" kits. Another WJ example, in this case it was even the main photo on the magazine's cover, was an ad for Cabot stains. These "articles" aren't devoid of useful information, I suppose, but the practice kind of rubs me the wrong way.

Dan


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

It's very hard to pick just ONE!

I started with Wood… added Pop. WW… added Woodsmith (No nonsense; really like)... FWW (high class)... Shopnotes (thinking of dropping)... the last one added Woodworking Magazine.

I like ALL of them…

They all have their good points.


----------



## Mike309 (Jan 11, 2008)

I get many but enjoy reading WOOD the most. I take the magazines with me whe I travel on business.

Mike


----------



## kjverlanic (May 28, 2008)

Woodworking Magazine has to be the favorite one now, Wood and Fine Woodworking are pretty good too, but with the first, there aren't a bunch of adds to look through and the tool reviews are worth reading.


----------



## BANick (Oct 4, 2007)

I subscribe(d) to a bunch of woodworking magazines. IMHO, FWW is definitely at the top for quality of projects/reviews but yes, they can sound a bit elitist at times. Pop woodworking/American woodworker/Wood mag seem to have pretty much the same level of skill requirements, woodsmith/shopnotes have easier projects.
As Joe said, they all have their good points, pick the one you enjoy reading the most. For me, that would be FWW. the projects are usually too difficult for my skills, but that's where I learn the most and it pushes me to try new things.


----------



## Greg3G (Mar 20, 2007)

As for me, I have too many subcriptions (just about all of them) I will be pairing it down to the following

*Fine Woodworking*, I like the high skill level articles, gives me challenging goals,
*Popular Woodworking*, I enjoy Glen Huey's and Christopher Schwarz's articles. It has a very good range of skill levels, even has a "I can do that" section for new woodworkers.

Still debating;

*American Woodworker*, Its a pretty good publication, customer service sucked when I had a problem with my subscription renewal.
*Woodsmith*, may drop the subscription and go to buying the annual bound set
*ShopNotes*, just starting getting it last year, I'll give it a run for a while

probably Dropping;

*Woodworkers Journal*, just does appeal to me anymore, 
*Woodcraft*, just not there yet compared to the others


----------



## wooddon (Jul 11, 2007)

PWW I like Christopher Schwarz's hand tool articles. FWW is to snobish. American woodworking is good.


----------



## matt1970 (Mar 28, 2007)

I am getting FWW, PW and Woodcraft…

I picked up a two year pack of past Woodcraft mags when I visited the store a year ago and like the projects that appealed to beginners…

PW is good…but I like FWW the most and I also get the online content of FWW…I like access to all the videos…which for me are the most helpful…

I wish I had more time…because in truth…I seem to just pick through all of them…

good luck…


----------



## coloradoclimber (Apr 7, 2007)

Over time I've subscribed to many, probably most, including FWW and FWW online. Over time I've let most of the subscriptions lapse, including FWW. There's only so many times I can reread a rehash of the same technique or opinion. There have been gems in FWW but not consistently enough to justify the SIGNIFICANTLY higher subscription cost. At least not for me.

Of them all I feel like I get the most useful information, and enjoy reading the most, *Wood Magazine*.


----------



## benhasajeep (May 9, 2008)

I have recieved FWW off and on over the years (couple months ago suscribed online, so currently get print and online access). For me it seems its good for a while then just so so for a while. I just resuscribed to Woodsmith. I have most issues back to #1. I like Shop Notes but not currently suscribing. Just picking it up at the store when its out. I just started getting Popular Woodworking and seems to be pretty good so far. I will pick up others at the store if they appeal to me.


----------



## gator9t9 (Apr 4, 2008)

FWW, WOOD, PWW are my faves ….I like the nice big color pix in FWW sometimes i end up looking more at the ads then the articles …but i do love the reviews …tho I think they are biased sometimes …ya never know …


----------



## toddc (Mar 6, 2007)

Fine Woodworking
Woodwork
WoodShop News

I let all my other subscriptions go.


----------



## BertJ (Apr 10, 2008)

Rob, you should consider your skill level as well as your interest as metrics for selecting ww magazines. As has been noted above, FWW is the top of the heap in terms of skill level. The magazine is also a first-rate production, with a good balance of articles and high-end projects. Fabulous graphics, etc.

Another very high end magazine is Woodwork. John Lavine does a fantastic job interviewing and editing articles about superb woodworkers. Cutting edge stuff and unbelievable photos of current work being done. More artistic than craft oriented.

PWW and their sister publication Woodworking are also quality magazines, although the skill levels of the projects vary considerably. Chris Schwartz and Glen Huey are well regarded for their skills. I'm not a fan of the "I Can Do This" column in PWW, since it is intended for rank beginners without even a table saw. I don't mean to sound elitist, it just doesn't interest most serious woodworkers.

The others lose my interest as I gain skill and confidence and seek more complex furniture projects. Lots of DIY projects in Wood, for instance. But that may be just your cup of tea. It all depends on your current skills, your areas of interest (e.g., DIY vs high end furniture) and how your shop is outfitted.


----------

